# upgrading our website to ecommerce



## AngLong (May 26, 2014)

Need to upgrade our website to allow optimal ecommerce and designer capacity. We are currently using Word Press. The customer wants to have their website link to online apparel store our website, be able to choose the shirt, shirt color, logo, logo color and then be able to see it before ordering. What plug in would you recommend?


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

AngLong said:


> Need to upgrade our website to allow optimal ecommerce and designer capacity. We are currently using Word Press. The customer wants to have their website link to online apparel store our website, be able to choose the shirt, shirt color, logo, logo color and then be able to see it before ordering. What plug in would you recommend?


woocommerce is the common ecommerce plugin for wordpress. i was never a fan of it. i prefer to use true ecommerce platforms.

sounds like you need a custom plugin. does the customer have the ability to "move" around the locations of the logo? or are the positions fixed? i.e. front left chest for a small logo, etc.?


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

AngLong said:


> Need to upgrade our website to allow optimal ecommerce and designer capacity. We are currently using Word Press. The customer wants to have their website link to online apparel store our website, be able to choose the shirt, shirt color, logo, logo color and then be able to see it before ordering. What plug in would you recommend?


woo commerce is pretty good...what is your budget and or link to your site?


----------



## jam680132 (Feb 6, 2015)

your using WordPress, then i have a very good plug-in for you. This plug-in will provide you a facility to manage your listing for eCommerce site. you can display your product on amazon eBay and Google


----------



## Monkee (May 16, 2017)

I use wordpress and woocommerce plugin, Monkee Bali, Clothing Online Shop


----------



## johana86 (Aug 21, 2016)

Woocommerce is the number one plugin you should install. The tutorial videos on youtube will help you understand how.


----------

